# Welches Echolot?



## Feivel73 (14. März 2005)

Hallo #h 
Bin auf der suche nach einen guten Echolot! Das Echolot soll Portable sein.Die Preisklasse soll so zwischen 180 und 300 Euro betragen. Ich habe gehört, das Eagle 240 und das Lowrance x125 sollen sehr gut sein! Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen!
Grüße
Christopher


----------



## PetriHelix (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Hi,

ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Wahl wie Du jetzt. Hatte mir das Cuda 168, das Lowrance X-51 und das Lowrance X-125 raus gesucht. 
Habe nun seit einer Woche das X-125 und bin soweit ganz zufrieden damit. Die Wahl viel bei mir bzgl. der höheren Auflösung auf das X-125. 
Was genau möchtest Du denn zu den Echoloten wissen? Wo möchtest Du das Gerät einsetzen?


----------



## Jirko (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

hallo christopher #h

petrihelix hat´s ja schon erwähnt #6 wo möchtest du das lot denn vorwiegend einsetzen und speziell auf was? sach mal büdde was dazu... dann gibt´s input #h


----------



## Tooommy (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Grüß Dich,

suche einfach mal unter Echolot oder Portable Echolot und Du wirst finden was Du brauchst. Denn es wurde schon sher viel darüber geschrieben. 
Ich stand 2004 vor dem gleiche Problem was kaufe ich mir blos .

Aber Jirko hat recht werde Dir erst mal klar wofür brauche ich das Gerät, für Norwegen oder soll es ein Gerät sein für die verschiedensten Anforderungen??

Ich hatte mich damals für das Lowrance X136 DF entschieden, weil ich eine große Tiefe erfassen wollte fürs Tiefseefischen bis 150 - 350m und da bleiben ein dann nur noch wenige Geräte über die diese Anforderungen erfüllen. Ich wollte aber auch ebenso das Gerät in Schweden oder sonstwo verwenden.

Weiterhin habe ich mir dann das Portablegerät selbst gebaut. Anbei den Link!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=27871

Denn ich wollte es gleich mit einem GPS 12 Garmin verbinden und so baute ich mir diesen Kombikoffer für meine Ansprüche.

Jirko hat mir damals sehr geholfen die Entscheidung letzendlich zu finden. Nochmals Danke an dieser Stelle.  Er wird Dir sicherlich beste Ratschläge geben!

Geberhalter Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30714

Noch ein Koffer http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23412

Echolot welches Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24690

Ein paar Beiträge für Dich


----------



## Feivel73 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Hallo 
Ich möchte das Echolot im Süßwasser als auch im Salzwasser ( Norwegen) verwenden!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit der Aussage mehr anfangen.
Wo kann mann günstig Echolote bekommen?
Grüße Feivel


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

hallo feivel #h

für den einsatz im süßwasser, als auch für norwegen, sollest du das lowrance in´s visier nehmen. das x-125er, mit seiner leistung von 2.400 watt, lotet "aber" unter ungünstigen umständen nur bis zu einer tiefe von 200m. wenn du vorhast, in noch tiefere gefilde vorzudringen, solltest du nen step höher gehen oder gleich mit dem kauf eines doppelfrequenz-lotes liebäugeln. muß ja nicht das aktuelle 136er DF sein. der vorgänger, das 98er DF, sollte auch schon für unter 300 euro zu haben sein. ergo: um nen büschen konkreter zu werden, sag uns einfach mal kurz, wie tief du in norge maximal fischen möchtest #h


----------



## Feivel73 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Hallo Jirko
Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Antwort! 
Du hast mir sehr geholfen bei meiner Entscheidung, welches Echolot! Ich werde mich für das x 125 entscheiden.
Wenn ich in Norge unterwegs bin fische ich sehr sehr selten Tiefer 200m. Halte mich zwischen 15 und 180 m auf.
Kannst du mir evtl. noch einen Tipp geben, wo ich günstig das x 125 bekomme? Habe bei verschiedenen Anbietern geschaut , und die Preise liegen so um die 280 - 300 Euro.
Bei Ebay gibt es das x 125 portable mit Koffer,Akku,Ladegerät und Saughalterung für 339 Euro. Ist das Angebot i.O.?
Grüße Feivel 
Christopher


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

hallo christopher #h

€ 339,-- für die portableversion ist schon nen feiner preis, da kannst du grundlegend nix verkehrt machen! als alternative kannst du dir noch die festeinbauangebote anschauen, welche für ab € 289,-- via ebay angeboten werden. in diesem fall musst du lediglich folgendes dazukaufen:

- alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt
- blei-gel-akku
- ladegerät
- saugnapf oder teleskopierbare tide-look geberstange...

...kommst aber dann summasummarum auch auf die angebotenen € 339 (saugnapf). hat lediglich den vorteil, daß du nen alukoffer als transportgerät hast, da die angebotenen portablekoffer nicht so das nonplusultra sind - meine meinung #h


----------



## Feivel73 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Hallo Jirko
Vielen Dank für super Auskunft! Hast mir sehr geholfen bei meiner Auswahl.
Jetzt noch ne kleine Fragem am Rande. Wie bekommen ich ein Foto von mir ins Board?
Gruß
Christopher


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

hallo christopher #h

über die option *profil* - *profilbild ändern*... dein avantar darf aber nur ne größe von 120 x 120 pixel bzw. 19,5 KB haben... das einstellen ist ganz easy christopher #h


----------



## Ralf-H (29. März 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Moin,
ich bin gerade dabei, mir aus USA ein Lowrance X136 mitbringen zu lassen. Da ich dieses Lot nicht nur in Norwegen, sondern auch auf meinem heimischen Boot benutzen möchte (bis 50m), hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob das Lowrance (Doppelfrequenzgeber) Lot evtl. mit einem normalen Eagle-Geber, den ich in den Bootsrumpf eingeklebt habe, funktioniert.
Dieser Geber stammt von einem billigen Eagle Fish ID 128, ich habe aber keine Ahnung, welchen Winkel oder welche Frequenz dieser Geber hat.
Nun ist die Frage, ob ich einen neuen Geber kaufen und im Boot einbauen muß, oder ob der alte Geber kompatibel ist. Wie sieht das mit den Anschlüssen aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Eure Hilfe könnte mich evtl. viel Geld und Nerven sparen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------

